# Deus Ex Problem: Failed to initialize Direct3D with current settings



## Sleeperle (26. September 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe DE 3 installiert und wollte es spielen. Nur wenn ich es starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: Failed to initialize Direct3D with current settings.
Ich habe mich durch Google geklickt wie ein blöder und habe gesehen das ich nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen bin, jedoch konnte mir keins der ganzen Threads helfen mein Problem zu beheben. Ich habe alles ausprobiert, DX11 neu installiert, Graka Treiber neu installiert und div. andere Treiber für meine Graka ausprobiert.
Langsam weiß ich echt nicht weiter -.-

Habe ne AMD HSI Radeon HD 5500.
Alle aktuellen Spiele laufen nur dieses nicht.

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
MfG Sleeperle


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Was hast Du denn sonst noch für nen PC`? Weiß Du, welche Grafikkarte Du GENAU hast? Ist Dein Windows aktuell? Und auch die Mainboardtreiber? Soundtreiber?


----------



## Sleeperle (26. September 2011)

Also mein PC ist so ganz gut, ich habe nen AMD Athlon Prozessor der 2. Generation mit 4x 3GHz. 4GB Arbeitsspeicher aber Mainboard weiß ich nicht. Graka namen hab ich ja oben gepostet, oder reicht das nicht? Ich habe Win7 64bit. Mit was hat das denn mit dem Sountreiber zu tun?

MfG Sleeperle


----------



## Sleeperle (27. September 2011)

Ich bin am verzweifeln. Habe jetzt alle Treiber installiert. Nichts klappt bei dem Game. Liegt 100 Pro an meiner Graka. Bin ja nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Hat keiner noch ne Idee was es sein könnte? Ich finde nichts im Internet das hilft.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. September 2011)

Jemandem half es, Steam als Administrator zu starten, allerdings ohne DirectX11 zu verwenden.


> Hi, i had this error 'failed to initialize direct3d with current  settings' every time i tried to load the game. I fixed it by 1) opening  steam as an administrator and 2) running the game not using direct x 11.  Hope this helps.


LAUNCH FAILURE - All Discussion & Q&A's - Page 6 - Eidos Forums

Bei einem anderen klappte das mit dem Admin starten anscheinend auch mit DirectX 11.

PS: *HIS* Radeon.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2011)

Es gibt seit gestern auch neue AMD-Treiber für die Graka, vielleicht ist das Problem damit ja weg?

ANsonsten ist die GRafikkarte halt auch eh nicht so gut - vlt. wird es auch mal Zeit für eine neue? ^^


----------



## Sleeperle (28. September 2011)

Ja neue ist schon auf dem weg.
Eins steht fest, es war die letzte AMD Graka die ich je hatte.
Und auch wenn die Graka jetzt nicht so gut ist kann ich immerhin beispielsweise Crysis 2 ohne ruckeln mit knapp 70 FPS zocken.
Mit dem als Admin ausführen probiere ich eben. Aber denke nicht das es klappt.


Klappt nicht.


----------

